# Can someone tell me what kind of cat I have?



## scuda11 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi, new here. Curious about the breed of my cat, Izzy.

Thanks!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Izzy looks like a DSH (Domestic Short Hair) or DLH (Domestic Long Hair), depending on what her coat length is. Her markings are tabby with white  

Do you have any full body shots of her?


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

She does have the tabby markings. she doesn't seem to have long or short hair, sort of medium length like Angora's (they are a type of cat with medium length hair).


~Kitty~


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, I would have guessed (from that pic) domestic medium hair (DMH) - and the markings are brown tabby with white.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd say it's a DLH. In Sweden we only say shorthair or longhair even if there are different kinds of longhair.

I see no specific breed traits in this cats. Not Maine **** (it doesn't have the correct "square" look), not Norweigan Forest Cat (not enough triangular face), not Angora or Turkish Van either.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You have a domestic medium-haired (depending on where you live as Sol pointed out) brown tabby with white. Not sure what kind of tabby because her body isn't visible. 

Turkish Angoras don't usually come in tabby, and their bone structure is much different. So is their coat texture, from the looks of your picture. I think that in some parts of europe, persian cats are still called Angora. They all used to go by that name.


----------

